# What is your chickens favorite treat....



## Shalva (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a dozen chickens (well 11, I gave the rooster away to someone who needed him for their harem) so anyway... they are about 7 weeks old and I have them outside in the run during the day... but I want them to know that good things come from the tall woman walking around their pen so this morning I hand fed them some mealworms... and they went crazy... I had a herd of chickens flocked around.... 

so mealworms (check) 

What are other things your chickens love to eat..... that would be good for the babies and they would understand... they didn't seem to impressed with the apple I gave them the other day... I know that they can eat most everything I have a list of things that they CAN'T eat but what would they really love...


----------



## OllieWood (Jun 23, 2012)

Boil up some pasta/spaghetti- my ones go mad for this


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Watermelon is a big favorite for mine. They devour it!


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

ohhh spaghetti is so fun to watch them eat HAHAHA earwigs... mine make a mad dash for the cat food and dog food if any is left.. jeesh! lol


----------



## goatgal (Jul 18, 2012)

My girls love their morning scratch, and anything from the garden. Right now, they are getting giant cukes that I miss and any weeds I carry to them. I can't let them free-range here (dogs) so they go crazy when they see me coming with something green in my hand.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Cantaloupe & Watermelon, squash, cukes, every 3 weeks I let them in the big compost pile, the rough stuff.. And I also practice vermiculture & have several worm beds and they love a handful of red wigglers every so often.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

mine go mad for mealworms. and also love a handfull of mixed corn in the evenings.
im going to try the spaghetti though.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey Rob, I'm gonna try the spaghetti noodles too.. Never heard of that before... Carbs


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My chickens LOVE spagetti with sauce lol and the Ducks love peas.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

mine go mad for mealworms. and also love a handfull of mixed corn in the evenings.
im going to try the spaghetti though.


----------



## Shalva (Jun 21, 2012)

thanks everyone these are great ideas... we do vermi-compost here so I do have the red wigglers I bet they would love them although my husband is very attached to his worms I don't know how happy he would be with me raiding his worm box to feed them to the chickens... he might get cranky about that... 

the spaghetti sounds like a great idea and the veggies and weeds... this is excellent... they adore mealworms so I will try some of the other things.... thanks so much


----------



## musketjim (Jun 21, 2012)

Mealworms or earthworms go over really good here, so that's where my leftover fishbait goes, also popcorn shrimp. Watermelon is fun to watch also and I supply them all my weeds from the garden.


----------



## OllieWood (Jun 23, 2012)

Try (every now and again- not too often) boiling up some frankfurter sausages, just throw a whole one into the run and they all chase after the lucky chicken that gets it first


----------



## Jojocag (Jul 19, 2012)

*Chicken treats*

OH mine love tomatoes!!! And rice!!!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Any pasta or bread, carbs in general. They do love the ears of corn after we have eaten them and then toss the cob over the fence and they pick the rest clean.

The only time I've seen them turn their beaks away was the day we pressed 14 bushels of apples into cider. About half way through they really weren't too impressed with the mash leftovers. In fact it was a few months before they went "ape" for apples.

Any squash or melon in general, tomatoes and strawberries too!! Give them a regular treat each day and they will just come when they hear the door open!!


----------



## jjwilson72000 (Jun 21, 2012)

Rice. Also Corn is very cheap and I buy it by the bag and go outside once a day and throw a couple handfuls for them. After a few days of doing this they all run out and mob you to beg for corn whenever you go outside.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Tomatoes and Golden Puffs cereal are their fav. Oatmeal with yogurt or jelly when its cold weather time.


----------



## bfranklin (Jul 11, 2012)

Mine go crazy for Tomatoes and honey dew melon... meal worms also


----------

